# Re: Stolen S3 - Bournemouth/Poole Area **Recovered**



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Stolen last night - belongs to an ex-TTer "DigimeistTTer"










Andy shared his photo.
stolen near Parkstone on 28th December

HG 56 VMV

Please report to Police if seen

and please share


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Hope the police find the scrotes that pinched it.

Been in the same situation and it's not nice

How did they take it? House break in?

Dan


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

got a FB link?

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

For anyone who wants to share my status it can be found here

[url=https://www.facebook.com/Lollypop22]https://www.facebook.com/Lollypop22

J
xx


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Lollypop86 said:


> For anyone who wants to share my status it can be found here
> 
> [url=https://www.facebook.com/Lollypop22]https://www.facebook.com/Lollypop22
> 
> ...


Thanks Jess

He has owned the car from new and it was immaculate. The scum broke into his house to get the keys.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I've stuck it up on Facebook but it was quite late last night so we'll see what happens

J
Xx


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Thanks to Richard for posting and anyone else that shared on FB.

Still reeling a bit, broke in and stole my keys whilst I was asleep. I didn't hear a thing :x

Obviously just came for the car as everything else was untouched.

Not holding out much hope but am gutted as I'd just had her serviced and MOT'd, she's only done 24k miles from new, so is worth more than I'll get back from Insurance. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Anyway, nobody was hurt and it is just a car I suppose, it's the brazen intrusion into my home that hurts me more.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Sorry to hear.

Where did you leave the keys ? Me and the gf had this debate last night about leaving keys downstairs. I ALWAYS make sure I take both mine and the gf keys up to the bedroom every night and sleep next to them but when at home the gf leaves her keys right near the front door :?


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

Sorry to hear this mate!

Will post on the FB Audi TT page.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

digimeisTTer said:


> Thanks to Richard for posting and anyone else that shared on FB.
> 
> Still reeling a bit, broke in and stole my keys whilst I was asleep. I didn't hear a thing :x
> 
> ...


I may be an old cynic but surely can't be coincidental?


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Will keep an eye out, as I'm only 10min from there!

Hopefully they find it in one piece.

Certainly in that case a tracker would be useful, had one on my Focus ST for last 3 years, thankfully never needed it.


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

The exact same thing happend to my brother in law, broke in just for the keys of his S3. Got the car back now, police chased them on the motorway but couldnt catch the car, so used the stinger on it. Also got DNA off of a water bottle they left in the car and it was someone who has just got out of prison for stealing cars. The police told us it was used in "another incendent"! Seems like S3's are the go to car to steal atm. Hope you get the car back mate. Too many scum on this earth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Just heard it has been recovered - no news on the condition yet.


----------



## Stochman (Aug 16, 2013)

mighTy Tee said:


> Just heard it has been recovered - no news on the condition yet.


It really wouldn't surprise me if the insurance company wrote it off, there are some VERY nice stolen recovered vehicles in salvage yards, some with no damage at all, obviously I'm hoping that's not the case and your mate gets his pride & joy back unmolested.....bastards! :evil:


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Thay didnt write off my brother in laws. Its in audi at the moment being put back to new. Glad to hear they gound it 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Firstly, thank you to all that shared on FB, the response was overwhelming. I only have limited info but was recovered locally and the police have just been round for the spare key in order for SOCO to examine.

The car is visually undamaged as far as they can see. So we will see, I honestly thought it was the last I'd see of her and feel extremely lucky.

The Insurance hasn't been processed yet, so I'm hoping it won't affect any future resale, but I'd planned to keep her for a while anyway as she's all paid for and is mint with no miles.

Thank you again, will report back when I get to see her in the metal.


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

That's really good news. Fingers crossed they've treated it well. I'd now look at some home security or assess the weak points of your home to try to stop the bastids gaining entry again.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Good news! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Hope the scrotes who nicked it, get rogered in prison. :lol:


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

great news - Hope its as clean as you last seen it!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

digimeisTTer said:


> Firstly, thank you to all that shared on FB, the response was overwhelming. I only have limited info but was recovered locally and the police have just been round for the spare key in order for SOCO to examine.
> 
> The car is visually undamaged as far as they can see. So we will see, I honestly thought it was the last I'd see of her and feel extremely lucky.
> 
> ...


WOOHOOO! Glad they have got her and she seems to be undamaged.....can we find out which little scrote nicked it and de-ball him?

J
xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Excellent news! 
Make sure Audi give it a thorough going over and hide those keys! 
Also is it possible to get Audi to recode/reprogram your keys in case a copy was made and programmed?

If you're planning to keep it does resale value matter?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Fantastic News


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Glad its been found in one piece


----------

